# New Bathroom Vanity & Paint



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

In my opinion, the bathroom should use light colors, so that it looks clean


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

MagicalHome said:


> In my opinion, the bathroom should use light colors, so that it looks clean


I totally agree. When I laid down the first coat of paint, it was WAY too dark and killed the whole look of the room. 

That's why I lightened the blue as much as I could. 

Do you think it's still too dark?

Homer


----------



## TheNewGuy (Oct 22, 2009)

No I think you hit the nail on the head. Looks great!


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

TheNewGuy said:


> No I think you hit the nail on the head. Looks great!


Thank you very much. I appreciate the kind words.

Homer


----------



## mklaro (May 20, 2010)

Wow, looks great. The vanity looks awesome along with the fixture. Did you get the cabinet over the toilet from Home Depot as well? It goes perfectly with the vanity. Nice work.


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

mklaro said:


> Wow, looks great. The vanity looks awesome along with the fixture. Did you get the cabinet over the toilet from Home Depot as well? It goes perfectly with the vanity. Nice work.


Thanks so much for the kind words!! I really appreciate the feedback! 

I got the cabinet over the toilet from Target. It was like $120 or something like that. It has 3 shelves. The bottom shelf is completely open where I can put magazines and toilet paper, and the top two shelves are covered by doors with big glass windows in them. I really like the glass windows. I put white towels rolled up and some really nice hotel shampoos that I stole from the Ritz Carlton. Ha! 

Anyways, thanks again!

Homer


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice job!

I'm working on our 1/2 bath right now haha.


----------

